# I am looking for plans to build a 60" bathroom vanity.



## rich miller (Feb 27, 2011)

I am looking for plans to build a 60" bathroom vanity. Does anyone hav a good source for me?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Rich

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

rich miller said:


> I am looking for plans to build a 60" bathroom vanity. Does anyone hav a good source for me?


Hi Rich,
Get the Sommerfeld dvd "Cabinetmaking Made Easy" it will show you how to build your vanity.

Marc Sommerfeld's New Expanded DVD Collection


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## Spanky56 (Feb 11, 2011)

I too am looking for plans for a 60 inch vanity. But more specifically a mission style cabinet with a tower for towels and such on one side.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Spanky56 said:


> I too am looking for plans for a 60 inch vanity. But more specifically a mission style cabinet with a tower for towels and such on one side.


Welcome to the forum.

I believe James' answer above is the way to go...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Google: woodworking plans. You will find more great ideas than you can use.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

*rich miller*, could you draw a very rough sketch of what you want your thing to look like?


----------



## CJnAustell (Feb 12, 2012)

*building a vanity*

you could use ideas found here:

go to hgtv.com then home-improvement the master-bathroom-vanity then /index.html

using a router would make this a lot better, just build simple m&t shaker doors and drawer fronts.
good luck


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,
I rebuilt a vanity from a plan I modified from Workbench magazine issue 251 (jan 1999).
As Mike suggested, there are a lot of plans out there. I researched them for about 3 months. I'll try and attach a couple pics of the plan and final cabinet.
Good luck
Mike


----------

